
This Is No Time to Panic - gibsonf1
http://weeklystandard.com/Content/Public/Articles/000/000/016/060scqkh.asp?pg=1
======
khafra
It's popular wisdom that since the Dow has never underperformed treasuries or
cash over any 20 year period, stocks are the best long-term bet. But the
Nikkei's currently at about 25% of its 1990 peak; which makes me want to amend
the popular wisdom: "Stocks are the best long-term bet, until they aren't."

I don't think it's time to panic, exactly, but it may be time to re-examine
the cultural expectations of (endless growth|sudden apocalypse), and consider
the long, bumpy decline as a possibility.

